# New To Forum and Looking to buy P229 SAS



## Raz (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello all, I'm looking for some advice on my first gun purchase. Currently use a P229 DAK for work, but don't get a lot of range time. So to help become more proficient at work, and I really enjoy the time at the range that I get. Plus the wife wants to learn to shoot and wants one around the house for when I gone. So is the 229 SAS a good fit or should I look at something else. 

The fact that I was recently able to put 500 rounds down range on an M60 has no bearing on wanting to shoot more. Thanks for any and all your advice.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard. I can't help you with the P 299 as I have never shot one. Some of the other will help you. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## thepensmith (Jan 11, 2008)

Raz said:


> Hello all, I'm looking for some advice on my first gun purchase. Currently use a P229 DAK for work, but don't get a lot of range time. So to help become more proficient at work, and I really enjoy the time at the range that I get. Plus the wife wants to learn to shoot and wants one around the house for when I gone. So is the 229 SAS a good fit or should I look at something else.
> 
> The fact that I was recently able to put 500 rounds down range on an M60 has no bearing on wanting to shoot more. Thanks for any and all your advice.


I have one for sale now, check it out $700 In Florida http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/350601935/m/1081099131


----------

